# Arimdex for Bodybuilding: The Risks, Dosages and Results



## Auris (Apr 28, 2018)

In 1995 when AstraZeneca’s very own Anastrozole brand: Arimidex was officially approved for usage. This is considered as Aromatase-inhibiting (AI) drug. Other brands under this category are also being sold in the market.

The body produces a lot of natural elements to make sure it functions properly. Cells have different needs. Enzymes like aromatase are required. But when it’s not stimulated the right way, it may not work according to what is expected. Instead of keeping the balance, it’s stimulated to convert the testosterone hormones into estrogen. And this causes a lot of issues. This is why using Arimidex is imperative.

*Learning the risks*
Drugs and substances that are designed to be effective are also highly potent. It means that it’s not managed right, it can easily turn against you and be the cause of issues. It’s very common for people to not follow the prescribed dose and increase it on their own because they feel that it will be more effective this way. This AI doesn’t work that way.

If the right dosage is followed, even the experienced bodybuilders who are beginners at taking this won’t have any issues.

The ones that are using it for therapeutic reasons had to constantly consume Arimidex dosage. In order to effectively treat the cancer cells, it’s imperative to make use of these things regularly. According to these clinical trials, Arimidex didn’t display any type of side effects towards the patients.


*Properly dosage guidance*
Every person will have a different need. The body’s response, when introduced to a new substance, will be different. It’s also the logic behind why one drug that works for the other won’t always work for you. The body’s reaction is one factor to consider when considering the dosage.
Checking the blood work would help specify things.

More than that, the need of your body should also be considered. The specific condition you’re in is the biggest determining factor.

For most bodybuilders and experienced users, 0.5 mg is a good enough dose for daily intake. It’s also imperative to remember that you need to refer to your steroid dosage as well.

Some bodybuilders have a different practice. When they’re starting to experience the development of gynecomastia symptoms and the other effects of having too much estrogen in the system, that’s when they decide to take the AI. This is not the right way to do things. Once the symptoms starts there’s no going back.

Proper dosage should strictly be followed for results and for safety.


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2018)

.5mg daily adex dose. Good staring point? Got it. 

Now go away.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 28, 2018)

Begone, the lot of ye copy & paste wankers.


----------



## PFM (Apr 28, 2018)

Thank you for that women, children, elderly, stray dog saving information.


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2018)

Yet another Neg rep for your another cut and paste.


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh, and how's the weather in Torrento? :32 (18):God I can't until you get to however many posts you need to be able to complete what you're doing here.


----------

